# this tree i was trying to find out what kind , found out what it is



## del schisler (May 15, 2014)

it is a carrotwood tree , i posted some pictures of it , i thought it was a chinna berry but it is not, here is the link showing it very well thanks for reading , i won't post all the pictures now don't want to take up space i will post one the link http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/cuan1.htm

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

